# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Skarga na psychologa szkolnego

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie odnośnie złożenia skargi na psychologa szkolnego. Mianowicie, od października do grudnia 2016 roku moja córka była regularnie wzywana na rozmowy. Według tego, co mówiła, pierwsze 2 spotkania były niemalże przyjemne,pani psycholog pytała co u niej, jaką  szkołę ponadgimnazjalną wybrała i tak dalej. Kolejne wizyty wyglądały już zupełnie inaczej- psycholog krzyczała, nie pozwalała dojść córce do słowa, ignorowala to, co mówiła. Wielokrotnie powtarzała córce, że ta do niczego w życiu nie dojdzie, żadne liceum jej nie przyjmie, że jest bezwartościowa i nic nie znaczy. Doszło takze do gróźb i szantażu. Grono pedagogiczne wiedziało, że takie spotkania się odbywają, a według kodeksu etycznego psychologów taka sytuacja nie powinna mieć miejsca. W końcu doszło do tego, ze ta pani zaciągnęła siłą córkę na coś w rodzaju komisji złożonej z dyrektorki, pedagoga, rodziców oraz niej samej. Ujawnione zostały wówczas szczegóły spotkań oraz zapadła decyzja o zawiezieniu córki do psychiatry, siłą. Pani psycholog zrobiła to osobiście, nie omieszkując przedstawić swoich wniosków i spostrzerzeń doktorowi; skierowała do niego również zdanie "proszę o niezwłoczne umieszczenie .... na zamkniętym oddziale psychiatrycznym". 
Córka przyznała, że przez spotkania z tą kobietą zaczęła mieć myśli samobójcze. Ponadto z pewnych źródeł wiem, że krzyczy i kieruje podobne słowa do innych uczniów,  którzy do niej przychodzą.

Moje pytanie jest następujące: czy, i jeżeli tak, to gdzie mogę złożyć skargę na tego psychologa? Zarówno mnie, jak i córce bardzo zależy żeby już nikt nie przeszedł przez podobną sytuację z udziałem tej pani.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ehe... - psycholog grozi i zastrasza, a rodzice nic z tym nie robią. Może jeszcze nauczyciele i dyrektor w tej szkole do pracy przychodzą po pijanemu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nawet jakby faktycznie taki psycholog się trafił to nie wierzę, że reszta grona by była tak zwichnięta. Pracowałam w wielu szkołach nigdy nie spotkałam się z takim czymś. Jeśli mówisz prawdę to zgłoś, ale licz się z tym, że jeżeli to się nie potwierdzi, bo tu nie ma opcji by się kryli, raczej by reagowali lub się odsuneli to musisz się liczyć z pomówieniem zgodnie z przepisami także druga strona może wytoczyć sprawę i to będzie w papierach. Wszelkie rozmowy możesz zażądać by przebiegały w twojej obecności. Konsultacja z psychiatrą jest wskazana też po to by wyjaśnić całą sprawę. I dlatego jeśli coś by ukrywali to by nie dążyli by sprawa wyszła na zewnątrz. Lepiej współpracować dla dobra dziecka i może wyjdzie np. Bordeline luvb okaże się, że się potwierdzą Twoje oskarżenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do czego to już dochodzi - jak tutaj autorka tematu pisze, że córka nawet dostała od niej zalecenie, aby udać się do szpitala psychiatrycznego, to chyba lekarz decyduje, a nie zwykła psycholog szkolna!? Po prostu w tej szkole pani psycholog ma taką władzę, że nawet nauczyciele i dyrektor się jej boją? W ogóle coś tu nie gra, bo jak taką osobę w  można było w ogóle dopuścić do wykonywania zawodu? A może przypadków takich nadużyć jest więcej, tylko się o tym nie mówi, bo liczy się wizrunek szkoły, gdzie też jednak chodzi różna młodzież. Dlatego najlepiej zabrać dziewczynę stamtąd, ale jak to zrobić jak klamka już zapadła, właśnie przez opinię w obecnej szkole, czy to od psycholog, czy od nauczycieli, którzy po cichu chyba tolerowali to co się dzieje, aby tylko mieć spokój. Biedna dziewczyna.

----------


## fff

Nauczyciele w tej szkole nie mają autorytetu i zasłaniają się psychologiem. Ot po prostu, ktoś wymyślił wprowadzić psychologów do szkół, żeby utrzymać porządek zamiast zmienić sposób nauczania. Szkoła nie przygotowuje do życia... no tak, bo to przecież rodzice powinni, a nauczyciel ma tylko wyegzekwować, czy uczeń opanował materiał. Albo nawet nie to, bo obecność i wyniki w sprawdzianach i testach - tak jakby jedni i drudzy, nauczyciele i uczniowie, są rozliczani w podobny sposób. Rozwój indywidualnych zdolności praktycznie w tych warunkach nie istnieje... bo i po co, ci którzy mają sobie lepiej poradzić i tak to zrobią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ależ właśnie po to są te testy i po to są psycholodzy, żeby ktoś panował nad tym co się dzieje w szkołach. Słyszałeś chyba o dopalaczach? Poza tym chyba nie wiesz, ale teraz po reformie szkolnictwa nie będzie już gimnazjów. I nie pisz bzdur, że nie ma po szkołach ludzi z pasją, tylko kto - sami niewykwalifikowani? A studia to oczywiście wg ciebie kończy się przypadkiem.

----------

